# Argentina v France, predictions, with poll



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2022)

Well that's it really. It all finishes today.

I'm looking forward to it. My flag is waving.

But who do you think will win, and when?

I think France will take it, but it'll be in extra time.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 18, 2022)

I’ve voted Argentina after regular time, as France just seem underwhelming and delivering under their potential (despite reaching the final).

I don’t much care for either team though, so my preferred outcome would be something like a 2-2 draw after extra time, with the drama and spectacle of penalties.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 18, 2022)

Genuinely not sure. Could go either way.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2022)

Riklet said:


> Genuinely not sure. Could go either way.


I think it'll actually be a dull game because, I think, they'll play to not lose rather than go full balls out to win.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2022)

I just want to see Messi doing his thing, assuming France let him.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 18, 2022)

I want France to win but think Argentina might.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2022)

Who will be watching on BBC and who on ITV?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I want France to win but think Argentina might.


I want the Argies to win. 

It isn't that I dislike France, I just love Messi.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2022)

Whatever else happens, I think we can bet on this fellow featuring in the French play: 

Antoine Griezmann


----------



## Numbers (Dec 18, 2022)

Best player at this World Cup.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I want France to win but think Argentina might.



I want Argentina to win but think France might.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Who will be watching on BBC and who on ITV?


I'm thinking I'll use BBC


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2022)

Yes, BBC for me. 

Not that ITV's coverage was at all bad, it was fine.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 18, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Who will be watching on BBC and who on ITV?


 BBC in UHD on iPlayer


----------



## souljacker (Dec 18, 2022)

My prediction is Argies win 2-1 in normal time.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2022)

Bit worried about Messi. In his last game he was shown massaging a hamstring, though moments later he was running at full speed. Hope there is nothing to worry about as that would be a real shame.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2022)

Incidentally, and because there is nowhere else logically to put this, I see Gareth Southgate is going to continue as England manager at least until the Euros. Personally I think that is the right decision, I can't remember a better team (though I am not an expert). 

What thinks you?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2022)

Some facts:

Hugo Lloris is aiming to be the first player in history to win the World Cup twice as captain. Some players have won one as captain and another when not captain such as Daniel Passarella and Cafu, but nobody's been capt for two wins

Kylian Mbappe and Antoine Griezmann both have an opportunity to join the group of four players (Vava, Pele, Breitner, Zidane) who have scored in more than one final, and if either score and are on the winning side they join Vava and Pele as the only players to score in _and_ win two finals. Mbappe is aiming to be the youngest player to score in two finals (beating Vava's record by four years).

Again with those two, if either score they will join Vava as the only players to score in successive finals, and if either score twice they will draw level with Vava, Zidane and Hurst on three final goals. If either get hat tricks they will join Hurst as the only players to get three in a final AND go in front for most ever goals in WC finals.

Messi and Di Maria are hoping not to join the list of players whose team lost two finals - realistically neither will have another chance. 

Both teams are going for their third win - but unlike Brazil after their third victory in 1970, they don't get to keep the trophy.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2022)

What we're the arrows etc about? There didn't seem to be any logic.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2022)

I want Argentina to win 🏆


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Incidentally, and because there is nowhere else logically to put this, I see Gareth Southgate is going to continue as England manager at least until the Euros. Personally I think that is the right decision, I can't remember a better team (though I am not an expert).
> 
> What thinks you?


It was only ever about whether or not he wanted to continue. He's fashioned a fantastic team ethos among the millionaires, which isn't always easy to do. England have become a pleasure to watch, which hasn't really been true since the 90s.


----------



## DaphneM (Dec 18, 2022)

Messi to score and Argentina to win in extra time


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 18, 2022)

France FTW 🇫🇷


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 18, 2022)

I won't be watching, I haven't watched any of it, but I think France will win.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 18, 2022)

Argentina are my 8th favourite team and I read a wiki article on them once so I hope they win.


----------



## Maltin (Dec 18, 2022)

For those watching BBC 1, what was that video of Messi giving a team talk? I assume it was before another game rather than this one.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2022)

I'm _desperate_ for Messi to lift this.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2022)

Maltin said:


> For those watching BBC 1, what was that video of Messi giving a team talk? I assume it was before another game rather than this one.


Copa America when they beat Brazil


----------



## starfish (Dec 18, 2022)

No prediction yet but am delighted that there is a Brighton player in the final.


----------



## Callie (Dec 18, 2022)

Boom


----------



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2022)

Non!


----------



## brogdale (Dec 18, 2022)

A well deserved lead


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2022)

Want to support Argentina, but that was a dive and its a hollow victory now


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Want to support Argentina, but that was a dive and its a hollow victory now


Feel the contact, go down. Many players would have done the same.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Want to support Argentina, but that was a dive and its a hollow victory now


It was a dive but also a blatant push from Dembele who made ground to do it the silly knob.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

Di Maria's been excellent tbf


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Want to support Argentina, but that was a dive and its a hollow victory now


File that alongside their hollow victory of 1986. Most Argentinians refuse to acknowledge that title win after Maradonna's hand of God in the quarter final.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

God how I'd love a hollow victory. A vacuum one even.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2022)

Messi has now scored in the Round of 16, QF, SF, and Final - never been done before, although in 1970 Jairzinho scored in every game, but of course then there was no round of 16.


----------



## Flavour (Dec 18, 2022)

I want Argentina to win for several reasons, among them that it would piss of Ronaldo


----------



## brogdale (Dec 18, 2022)

Oh wow


----------



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2022)

Oh fuck.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Bon nuit, belle France


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 18, 2022)

Yes, yes. We want six!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2022)

Great team goal
Excuses the penalty


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Filled out the victory a touch there


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2022)

Incredible goal!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2022)

Good goal by the Argies, I dont really care who wins tbh.


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 18, 2022)

Class break and beautifully weighted pass for Di Maria


----------



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2022)

France are just not going to win I think. Argentina are earning their win.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

Great goal. 

France have not turned up.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Messi deserves it but wanted France to win as it looks better to go out to the eventual winners


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 18, 2022)

Only one team in this


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2022)

Di Maria in tears. Got to get his shit together, there's a while to go yet.

That goal though. Superb, best goal of the tournament.

So the two players left from the losing 2014 squad have scored.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Great goal.
> 
> France have not turned up.


Yep, Giroud had that storming effort to make a header but otherwise can't remember much fizz to them. Might have left it too late if they do buck up.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

At least Scotland will get a winner's medal with McAllister


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 18, 2022)

I'm following along on the BBC website while we head off for a few days away. Can't wait to watch the highlights. I hope Argentina score another five


----------



## spitfire (Dec 18, 2022)

JimW said:


> At least Scotland will get a winner's medal with McAllister



He's Irish, Donabate, Dublin.


----------



## Flavour (Dec 18, 2022)

dessiato said:


> France are just not going to win I think. Argentina are earning their win.


but Argentina are your 2nd favorite team of those left after France, right?


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2022)

JimW said:


> At least Scotland will get a winner's medal with McAllister


His dad Carlos played with Maradonna and is probably the most Scottish looking Argentinian ever.


----------



## Flavour (Dec 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> He's Irish, Donabate, Dublin.



if anyone gets to claim any reflected sunlight from Mac Allister it's Brighton tbh


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 18, 2022)

France haven't even had a shot


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2022)

Amazing bit of acting/cheating there from Fernandez


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Amazing bit of acting/cheating there from Fernandez


The complete team. not just elite sportsmen but accomplished thespians too.


----------



## oryx (Dec 18, 2022)

Mmm, I think it's all over. Can't see France getting back into this at all never mind fixing a two goal deficit. 

I have a slight preference for France to win but have already given up on them!


----------



## r0bb0 (Dec 18, 2022)

Seem's like a few of the French team have got flu, pity as it was set-up to be a good game.


----------



## petee (Dec 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Amazing bit of acting/cheating there from Fernandez



i watched the first half because a workmate told me i just had to, even of i don;t follow soccer, and all i saw was a bunch of diving and moaning. 
you don't get that in hockey.
off to my commie reading group now.


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)

France will be better next half, whether that's enough, probably not.

If they score next then things change around totally.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Just replayed the goal, worth the price of admission you have to say


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2022)

Argentina dominated that half , France made to look very ordinary.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2022)

oryx said:


> Mmm, I think it's all over. Can't see France getting back into this at all never mind fixing a two goal deficit.


its a game of two halves
argentina are going to boss both of them though


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> its a game of two halves
> argentina are going to boss both of them though


If only they could call on Aaron Lennon.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 18, 2022)

tommers said:


> If only they could call on Aaron Lennon.


Prob in someone’s fourth choice team for the World Cup


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 18, 2022)

Why so many empty seats, there were whole sections there with virtually nobody in them?


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Argentina have also defended really well which has contributed to france not getting going


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 18, 2022)

Upper stand of the VIP bit almost completely empty. As has been a feature of this WC


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Showing they can cut 'em apart whenever they fancy.


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Why so many empty seats, there were whole sections there with virtually nobody in them?


Think it's the FIFA seats but yeah, ridiculous.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

C'mon France, give it a go


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2022)

tommers said:


> If only they could call on Aaron Lennon.


would be a shame to take off Messi on his special day though
etta: you meant france, in which case yeah!!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2022)

tommers said:


> Think it's the FIFA seats but yeah, ridiculous.


all the arms dealers who usually fill them are busy right now


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 18, 2022)

Shit game of football.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Shit game of football.


Yesterday's game was way better. Often way with finals. At least this one has had goals.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Shit game of football.


It's a great game


----------



## Flavour (Dec 18, 2022)

the third place playoff is the most useless, cynical, bullshit event in all of sport and should be abolished


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> It's a great game


I'm enjoying it and would even more if I was a bit invested. Maybe not if I was French


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

Flavour said:


> the third place playoff is the most useless, cynical, bullshit event in all of sport and should be abolished


I really enjoyed it. Both teams played well.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Swash buckling!

ETA As compared to France's hesitant dink in after finally getting up there just


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

JimW said:


> I'm enjoying it and would even more if I was a bit invested. Maybe not if I was French


I'm enjoying it but it's not a contest.


----------



## oryx (Dec 18, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I really enjoyed it. Both teams played well.


Same here and it was more exciting than this!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2022)

oryx said:


> Same here and it was more exciting than this!


for me no because it makes no difference who wins or loses - basically a friendly - never watch it
stakes is everything


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

France are so surprisingly limp


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 18, 2022)

Pen for France


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Hah, my magic touch


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Far less nailed on than the Arg one


----------



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2022)

Allez!


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2022)

JimW said:


> Far less nailed on than the Arg one


It'll be a hollow goal for them.


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)

Interesting 15 mins.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Undeserved lifeline, go out and grab it


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 18, 2022)

Equaliser


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)

Hahahaha


----------



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2022)

Fuck YES!!


----------



## brogdale (Dec 18, 2022)

Oh my


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Hah hah


----------



## oryx (Dec 18, 2022)

Unbelievable!


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 18, 2022)

Now we’re talking!


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)

Great goal. What a game.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2022)

Blimey but football is interesting, and im sure a lot of money can be made by going into extra time.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Dispossessing Messi


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 18, 2022)

WTF???


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

Who saw that coming?


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2022)

Game wakes up!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 18, 2022)

Is it too late to change my vote?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2022)

and there it is lol. I missed it as was typing the above...


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Keeper should have done better but he only just woke up for the pen


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2022)

Well FUCK.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 18, 2022)

Well that turned around quickly 😮


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Was watching Messi seem to slow it down and thought he was doing the right thing


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 18, 2022)

Fucking yes


----------



## Maltin (Dec 18, 2022)

Can't believe Mbappe has 11 World Cup goals already at just age 23.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Who saw that coming?


I did, lol

 (I didn't really but suspected a twist..)


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)

tommers said:


> France will be better next half, whether that's enough, probably not.
> 
> If they score next then things change around totally.


Cough.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2022)

Blimey !


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 18, 2022)

Unbelievable Jeff


----------



## oryx (Dec 18, 2022)

It's a cold, dark miserable evening and I don't really care who wins. What could be better than extra time and penalties?!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> its a game of two halves
> argentina are going to boss both of them though


as soon as i posted this i new i shouldnt have added the second line


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> as soon as i posted this i new i shouldnt have added the second line


They'll boss extra time


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

If we get any


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2022)

missing di maria now


----------



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2022)

Nicely saved


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Still bored, Spy?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 18, 2022)

JimW said:


> Still bored, Spy?



Nope


----------



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2022)

Finally France have woken up.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 18, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> I don’t much care for either team though, so my preferred outcome would be something like a 2-2 draw after extra time, with the drama and spectacle of penalties.


Halfway there…


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

And I have a beer left. Splendid. Think Argentina deserve it so far, but let's see.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Finally France have woken up.


Quick, hide your Argentina flag


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 18, 2022)

JimW said:


> Think Argentina deserve it so far, but let's see.



I want them to lose because of that stupid hand-flick thing their fans do.

And the Falklands.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2022)

agree with ferdinand, best wc final i can remember 


(i cant remember two days ago i should add)


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I want them to lose because of that stupid hand-flick thing their fans do.


France have been a bit fortunate plus Mbappe, Argentina more of a team and were really imperious for a good stretch


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I want them to lose because of that stupid hand-flick thing their fans do.
> 
> And the Falklands.


I want them to lose for it for the other hand flick thing. But I'm old and bitter.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I want them to lose for it for the other hand flick thing. But I'm old and bitter.


Yeah, we've always been besser mates with France


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2022)

If ever there was a more obvious metaphor for the best player in the world passing the torch onto the future best player, it's Messi losing the ball and Mbappe scoring ten seconds later 
Gutted for Argentina but I can't help thinking they started playing a little too safe too early.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I want them to lose because of that stupid hand-flick thing their fans do.
> 
> And the Falklands.



Las Malvinas, you mean.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2022)

argentina are that bit more cheats divers and foulers than most it has to be said


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)

It's hard to like Romero.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 18, 2022)

8ball said:


> Las Malvinas, you mean.



No such place.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> argentina are that bit more cheats divers and foulers than most it has to be said



Precisely why I am favouring France in this game, although I still have never forgiven Henry's handball in Paris. 🇮🇪


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> If ever there was a more obvious metaphor for the best player in the world passing the torch onto the future best player, it's Messi losing the ball and Mbappe scoring ten seconds later
> Gutted for Argentina but I can't help thinking they started playing a little too safe too early.


Yep this. They were the more likely to score until then.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> argentina are that bit more cheats divers and foulers than most it has to be said



I always enjoy how no one acts like they have hurt themselves.  Yossarian came out with a great explanation the other day as to why (search threads for “simulacrum” if interested).


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> No such place.



Little way off the coast of Argentina.  Popular with sheep.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2022)

8ball said:


> Little way off the coast of Argentina.  Popular with sheep.


I hear the royal family are considering moving there.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

You prick bury it


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 18, 2022)

Turned into a classic!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2022)

JimW said:


> Yeah, we've always been besser mates with France


I don't want either to win, but it's a good match anyway.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2022)

JimW said:


> You prick bury it


What's that referring to?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> argentina are that bit more cheats divers and foulers than most it has to be said


that said brazil and argentina are what really make a world cup - on their day poetry to watch


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

dessiato said:


> What's that referring to?


Blatant miss just then, tried to take a touch and pass with goal gaping


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 18, 2022)

Goal?


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

Meeeesssiii!!!1


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

VAR will chalk that off


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)

Well done, Di Maria's crying.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 18, 2022)

Hat-trick on?


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 18, 2022)

Go-deh Messi!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 18, 2022)

JimW said:


> VAR will chalk that off


Nah the French arms dealers forgot to transfer the money today.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 18, 2022)

Fair play Messi. Special player of my lifetime.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Script calls for something outrageous from Mbappe then


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2022)

Fair play Messi...


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)

Not quite ready to pass that baton yet then.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 18, 2022)

Norman Hunter stylee


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 18, 2022)

Bit of a nasty tackle


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)

OMG.


----------



## r0bb0 (Dec 18, 2022)

lol penalty


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)

Di Maria is having hysterics.


----------



## not a trot (Dec 18, 2022)

FFS.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 18, 2022)

Blimey


----------



## belboid (Dec 18, 2022)

Bloody hell, it really is going very 2006 FA Cup final.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Fuck off


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 18, 2022)

Hatrick


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 18, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Nah the French arms dealers forgot to transfer the money today.


Shit. They did.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2022)

What a game!


----------



## r0bb0 (Dec 18, 2022)

the first penalty of a few ...


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2022)

great refereeing this game


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 18, 2022)

Good grief, this game


----------



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2022)

Fucking hell! (AGAIN!)


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

last time i say a world cup final go to to Pel


Zidiane was head butting  someone


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Shit. They did.


PayPal running slow


----------



## petee (Dec 18, 2022)

so i've been peeking and some of the french defenders have been remarkable but mbappe is a one-man team. after his second goal, his next shot was on its way in too, and now for the hat-trick. argentina are dirty players eh, how many yellow cards?


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 18, 2022)

Shootout looming?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2022)

Blimey!!!!!!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2022)

ah my days . ha ha ha


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

must be hard for english fans who do you want to lose a world cup in a pel shoot out more 

the arggies or the french


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 18, 2022)

petee said:


> ... how many yellow cards?



Argentina 4, France 3

One of Argentina's should've been red though.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Shit cross mate


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

hmm a long 3 minutes


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 18, 2022)

Mmppe trying to be greedy


----------



## belboid (Dec 18, 2022)

Well, that turned into a pretty decent game of four halves.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2022)

I don't want it to go to pens tbh, it's gonna be odd..


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2022)

Best final in living memory


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Mmppe trying to be greedy


He'd just seen his mate's previous attempt


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

France subs have been brilliant. Argentina subs not so much.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2022)

ah well...


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Call it a draw then, decent point away for both sides.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 18, 2022)

I wonder if this'll make a case for further winter World Cups.

Do we get this final in a summer world cup, at the end of a full season?


----------



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2022)

Nail biting now.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 18, 2022)

Argentina as a team deserve to win this.

Mbappe also deserves not to lose.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2022)

I can't


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> I wonder if this'll make a case for further winter World Cups.
> 
> Do we get this final in a summer world cup, at the end of a full season?


Also more bloodthirsty autocracies. North Korea 2030.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2022)

They should play until someone scores


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

ok so want it to go to 6 or 7 rounds of penalties


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 18, 2022)

T & P said:


> Best final in living memory


If you ignore the first 70 minutes.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> agree with ferdinand, best wc final i can remember
> 
> 
> (i cant remember two days ago i should add)


Obviously too young to remember when West Ham won the World  Cup


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> They should play until someone scores


What was that one about taking a player off every few minutes. Could be fun


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> They should play until someone scores


Golden goal? I still think that was a good idea.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2022)

Can't deny Mbappe's talent but he does seem to love himself. All that nodding shit.


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> ok so want it to go to 6 or 7 rounds of penalties


I want goalkeepers.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Golden goal? I still think that was a good idea.


I mean just this game, no pens


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Can't deny Mbappe's talent but he does seem to love himself. All that nodding shit.


At least he doesn't cross himself furiously. I like his celebration. Understated


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 18, 2022)

A hatrick of penalties for mmbpeee


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Can't deny Mbappe's talent but he does seem to love himself. All that nodding shit.


I'd quite fancy myself if I had an ounce of his talent tbf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2022)

I usually find the finals to be a bit lacklustre but , this has been amazing , fair play both teams , I want you both to lose but also both to win. 

Thanks from someone who doesn't follw but loves watching good football.


----------



## Maltin (Dec 18, 2022)

Hate this camera view they do for penalties nowadays.


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 18, 2022)

Cool pen from messi


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Middle for diddle


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

mind games worked their


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 18, 2022)

Wow what a miss


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 18, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> A hatrick of penalties for mmbpeee



He should've taken them all.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

I hate pens


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Fat lady clearing her throat


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

Ronaldo must be crying somewhere


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 18, 2022)

Booking for  the Argentinan keeper


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

jesus christ how bad is that guys tattoo


who is it suppose to be shaggy from Scooby do


----------



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2022)

Ah well, that's it. Damn.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Ooh, quick entry into bad tatts thread


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 18, 2022)

Well done to Argentina well deserved


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)

Well done Argentina. 

_unclenches teeth_


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 18, 2022)

Right result. Well done Argentina.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Argentina 3, Mbappe 3, France 0


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

Well Done Argentina


and Messsssiiii!!!


----------



## Duncan2 (Dec 18, 2022)

Oh well they needed it more than France🙂


----------



## belboid (Dec 18, 2022)

Deserved win.  A match worth getting out of bed for


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Coming home next time then


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 18, 2022)

Fuck this shit. Fuck FIFA. Fuck the Qatari government. And fuck the tax dodging, Saudi shilling Lionel Messi.


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Fuck this shit. Fuck FIFA. Fuck the Qatari government. And fuck the tax dodging, Saudi shilling Messi.


Third favourite team for you too?


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2022)

Geoff Hurst still the only player to score a hat-trick in a world cup final and win.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2022)

I'm in tears. What a final. Messi, Messi, Messi. You did it.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 18, 2022)

Don’t cry for me dessiato


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2022)

Well done Argentina, but it's a shit world cup to win anyway.

But gg I must say.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2022)

take that Great British Bake Off


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 18, 2022)

Mbappe’s salary is 90 million euros a year!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 18, 2022)

_Viva la Patria!_


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2022)

Aguero doing a John Terry lol


----------



## 1927 (Dec 18, 2022)

strung out said:


> Geoff Hurst still the only player to score a hat-trick in a world cup final and win.


and he hasn't stopped mentioning it since!


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Mbappe’s salary is 90 million euros a year!


Bet he still really cares what we think about him though


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Mbappe’s salary is 90 million euros a year!


Paid by...the Qatari govt. 

The money stuff is all shit but we're still allowed to enjoy it imo. They can't steal it all from us


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 18, 2022)

I nearly turned the TV off at 80 mins, thought it was all over.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 18, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> I nearly turned the TV off at 80 mins, thought it was all over.



It is now


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2022)

1927 said:


> and he hasn't stopped mentioning it since!


Don't blame him tbh!


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> I nearly turned the TV off at 80 mins, thought it was all over.


It is now.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> It is now


Arse


----------



## Supine (Dec 18, 2022)

Just voted 👍


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> I nearly turned the TV off at 80 mins, thought it was all over.



been out all day was at argos at 3pm wander in about 5.30 to see messi score 

wonder why it was still on

must of been a hell of a game


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> been out all day was at argos at 3pm wander in about 5.30 to see messi score
> 
> wonder why it was still on
> 
> must of been a hell of a game


Best final ever basically


----------



## belboid (Dec 18, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> France subs have been brilliant. Argentina subs not so much.


Deschamps has been brilliant throughout the tournament with his subs and tactical changes, manager of the tournament.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Mbappe’s salary is 90 million euros a year!


He’d be in the top bracket income wise on here


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Fuck this shit. Fuck FIFA. Fuck the Qatari government. And fuck the tax dodging, Saudi shilling Lionel Messi.


And that as well.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

piers Morgan so thirsty for attention




the cunt


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2022)

I'm picking my wife up from work at 8pm and am under strict instructions not to spoil the score, so we can go home and watch the second half together (I dropped her off at half time when Argentina were winning 2-0).

Going to be tough, this one.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 18, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> I'm in tears. What a final. Messi, Messi, Messi. You did it.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Fuck this shit. Fuck FIFA. Fuck the Qatari government. And fuck the tax dodging, Saudi shilling Lionel Messi.



fuck the whole of the professional level of football basically

apart from The Bundesliga


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2022)

What a drama. 

Don't think I have seen a game like that before. 

Went the whole distance ..


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> fuck the whole of the professional level of football basically
> 
> apart from The Bundesliga








						2005 German football match-fixing scandal - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




6 month ban for that ref lol


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

strung out said:


> I'm picking my wife up from work at 8pm and am under strict instructions not to spoil the score, so we can go home and watch the second half together (I dropped her off at half time when Argentina were winning 2-0).
> 
> Going to be tough, this one.


Does she work in a basement on her own? 

Going to be hard to avoid finding out.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2022)

Well, that had a couple of twists and turns.


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Does she work in a basement on her own?
> 
> Going to be hard to avoid finding out.


She's streaming Dungeons and Dragons live on Twitch, so you'll be hard pressed to find any collection of co-workers and audience members who give less of a shit about the match than that. I still think she'll struggle though


----------



## Flavour (Dec 18, 2022)

argentina deserved to win and seeing macron go from cheering in the stands to consoling a devastated Mbappe on the pitch was pretty great


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

on twitch 


would my younger nephews know who she was if you said her name


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 18, 2022)

belboid said:


> Deschamps has been brilliant throughout the tournament with his subs and tactical changes, manager of the tournament.


He came second but if we're going down that route, surely the Moroccan guy who only took up the job this year did a better job than Deschamps with what he had available.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 18, 2022)

Flavour said:


> argentina deserved to win and seeing macron go from cheering in the stands to consoling a devastated Mbappe on the pitch was pretty great


Anyway tomorrow is another day and I'm sure Macron will sell the Qataris more military gear. So glad that France lost.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

the goalie using the golden glove trophy as a dick symbol and then sucking the thumb

he really could of played for england


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 18, 2022)

Was just thinking, "oh, to be a fly on the wall in Cristiano Ronaldo's living room", before realising, "let's be honest, he's probably not watching"


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

comparing him to Maradona is a little harsh


Maradona won a world cup on his own with the only assistance being Cocaine 

so much Cocaine....


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2022)

World Cup winner Emi Martinez playing for Oxford United, back in 2012, when he was still known as Damian Martinez.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 18, 2022)

strung out said:


> She's streaming Dungeons and Dragons live on Twitch, so you'll be hard pressed to find any collection of co-workers and audience members who give less of a shit about the match than that. I still think she'll struggle though


Raid!!


----------



## Petcha (Dec 18, 2022)

Nah, fuck Messi









						Lionel Messi earned $122m last year. He still felt the need to take Saudi money | Karim Zidan
					

The Argentinian has a strong record of linking up with oppressive monarchies. He is fast becoming the posterboy for sportswashing




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> on twitch
> 
> 
> would my younger nephews know who she was if you said her name


Depends if they watch her show. She does the biggest D&D show outside of USA, so maybe...


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2022)

Ah, the TED talk guy is out to do the presents.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

strung out said:


> Depends if they watch her show. She does the biggest D&D show outside of USA, so maybe...


Fair play to your missus  

never got massive into D&D myself as it was more an excuse to smoke weed as my DM was my dealer at the time
 but have a few friends still massive into it and  running discord servers on the subject


----------



## oryx (Dec 18, 2022)

Why is Messi wearing a black negligee?


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 18, 2022)

Nice to see Messi get given the world cup champions see-through negligee.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

better watch out he'll be nicked by the decency police leaving the stadium


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 18, 2022)

Lovely closing credits by the BBC


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 18, 2022)

oryx said:


> Why is Messi wearing a black negligee?


So shit. The hosts asked him to wear it because they know nothing about football or what it means and fifa just thinks of money.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 18, 2022)

Iconic image  😂


----------



## Petcha (Dec 18, 2022)

Both the French players who missed their penalties were black. Hope that doesn't work out the way it did here.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Iconic image  😂



new christmas forum banner


----------



## Flavour (Dec 18, 2022)

a much better gesture than the german mouth covering tbf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> If you ignore the first 70 minutes.


Sure, thought that kind of added to the drama as well. In any event, whereas France got completely outclassed and outsmarted for most of the normal time, which is a great credit to Argentina’s manager, they are far better a side than the first two thirds of normal time would suggest. If the match had finished 2-0 to Argentina it would have been a fair outcome, yet a distorted prism of France’s overall campaign. Not to mention their recovery ultimately delivering the most fantastically gripping WC final in my lifetime.

And even the French would be hard pressed to contest that the ultimate outcome was the right one. In all, the way it turned out felt more like a film script than what you’d expect to happen in a WC final. Fucking great all round (ignoring the wider human rights issues).


----------



## Limejuice (Dec 18, 2022)

19:50.

I just voted Argentina penalties,


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

T & P said:


> Sure, thought that kind of added to the drama as well. In any event, whereas France got completely outclassed and outsmarted for most of the normal time, which is a great credit to Argentina’s manager, they are far better a side than the first two thirds of normal time would suggest. If the match had finished 2-0 to Argentina it would have been a fair outcome, yet a distorted prism of France’s overall campaign. Not to mention their recovery ultimately delivering the most fantastically gripping WC final in my lifetime.
> 
> And even the French would be hard pressed to contest that the ultimate outcome was the right one. In all, the way it turned out felt more like a film script than what you’d expect to happen in a WC final. Fucking great all round (ignoring the wider human rights issues).


On a purely football level, this was a great World Cup, capped by a fantastic final. Only a few bad games, and from the qfs onwards, no bad games. Unfortunately that fact is going to be used by those wishing to airbrush out the monstrous nature of the rest of it. FIFA will just be counting its money. It has got away with it.


----------



## Supine (Dec 18, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Both the French players who missed their penalties were black. Hope that doesn't work out the way it did here.



WTF


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> On a purely football level, this was a great World Cup, capped by a fantastic final. Only a few bad games, and from the qfs onwards, no bad games. Unfortunately that fact is going to be used by those wishing to airbrush out the monstrous nature of the rest of it. FIFA will just be counting its money. It has got away with it.


Yeah, I have to say the one thing bugging me after such a final is the inevitable Infantino smirk ge will undoubtedly display for the next solid couple of years.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 18, 2022)

Supine said:


> WTF



Er. I'm sure you remember the awful racist abuse our players got after missing their penalties in the euros? I just hope those French players don't suffer the same.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Both the French players who missed their penalties were black. Hope that doesn't work out the way it did here.




 what country are you coming from?

a reaction like that would be some dark overtones

will be in parts of france as well but ....


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Er. I'm sure you remember the awful racist abuse our players got after missing their penalties in the euros? I just hope those French players don't suffer the same.



ah ok


France and england aside from the language are quite similar 

expect it will be the same in some parts 

 fucked up in 2022  but here we are


----------



## stavros (Dec 18, 2022)

On other hand didn't 1998 break down at least some of racial divides that existed in French football and wider society? Desailly, Thuram, Zidane, Djorkaeff, Lizarazu, etc.


----------



## Supine (Dec 18, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Er. I'm sure you remember the awful racist abuse our players got after missing their penalties in the euros? I just hope those French players don't suffer the same.



Well let’s hope not. So far you’re the only person to mention skin colour.


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2022)

Let’s not go there.


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2022)

strung out said:


> I'm picking my wife up from work at 8pm and am under strict instructions not to spoil the score, so we can go home and watch the second half together (I dropped her off at half time when Argentina were winning 2-0).
> 
> Going to be tough, this one.


She's got through the evening without finding out the result.

Just started watching the second half. Bit boring so far - Argentina looking comfortable, can't really see France coming back into it. Mbappe showing fuck all, what's all the fuss about him?


----------



## Sue (Dec 18, 2022)

stavros said:


> On other hand didn't 1998 break down at least some of racial divides that existed in French football and wider society? Desailly, Thuram, Zidane, Djorkaeff, Lizarazu, etc.


Hmm, I'm not sure the whole 'Black, Blanc, Beur' thing ultimately had that much of a positive impact unfortunately.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 18, 2022)

Didn't watch the final. This still doesn't feel like a proper world cup. Still, happy to see that France lost after they played like a right filthy shower of shit against England and weren't actually that good.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 18, 2022)

Limejuice said:


> 19:50.
> 
> I just voted Argentina penalties,


Prizes were already distributed


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 18, 2022)

triffic triffic game.


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Didn't watch the final. This still doesn't feel like a proper world cup. Still, happy to see that France lost after they played like a right filthy shower of shit against England and weren't actually that good.


I doubt there are any WC winning teams in history who didn’t have at least one mediocre game along the way. In fact, Argentina losing to Saudi Arabia in the opening match was probably the biggest humiliation any big nation has endured in any WC, yet one would be mad to say they don’t deserve to have won it because of a stinky game.

Unless you’re coming from the angle that England were the better team against France and deserved to have gone through. Which you were, and fair enough for cheering on their opponent on the day. But purely as an objective analysis of a team’s performance, every team has had at least one stinker.


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2022)

In fact, I could be wrong but I believe Argentina are only the second nation to win it after losing the opening match.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 18, 2022)

T & P said:


> I doubt there are any WC winning teams in history who didn’t have at least one mediocre game along the way. In fact, Argentina losing to Saudi Arabia in the opening match was probably the biggest humiliation any big nation has endured in any WC, yet one would be mad to say they don’t deserve to have won it because of a stinky game.
> 
> Unless you’re coming from the angle that England were the better team against France and deserved to have gone through. Which you were, and fair enough for cheering on their opponent on the day. But purely as an objective analysis of a team’s performance, every team has had at least one stinker.



I meant that they cheated a lot. England weren't good enough to score from open play, but at least they weren't just taking out French players for fun.


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I meant that they cheated a lot. England weren't good enough to score from open play, but at least they weren't just taking out French players for fun.


Admittedly I didn’t watch the full match as it was my work’s Xmas do, but did France actually cheat at all? The ref had a shocker and England were hard done by, but that doesn’t equate to France cheating.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

T & P said:


> Admittedly I didn’t watch the full match as it was my work’s Xmas do, but did France actually cheat at all? The ref had a shocker and England were hard done by, but that doesn’t equate to France cheating.


France didn't cheat. Ref was shit. One of the few bad refs in the tournament. Not a conspiracy either. Just shit.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Sue (Dec 18, 2022)

Did Messi..._die_?


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 18, 2022)

T & P said:


> In fact, I could be wrong but I believe Argentina are only the second nation to win it after losing the opening match.



these such facts and stats are so irrelevant.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 18, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> France didn't cheat.



'Professional fouls' constitute cheating as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> 'Professional fouls' constitute cheating as far as I'm concerned.


You take a yellow for the team to stop a breakaway. All teams do it, including England.


----------



## Supine (Dec 18, 2022)

Sue said:


> Did Messi..._die_?



Nah, he killed it


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)

Haha, wrong thread.


----------



## DaphneM (Dec 19, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> View attachment 356266


so beautiful


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2022)

The Carabao Cup is back this week. Good luck to Alexis Mac Allister who won the World Cup last night, and is due to turn out for Brighton at The Valley against Charlton on Wednesday.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 19, 2022)

strung out said:


> The Carabao Cup is back this week. Good luck to Alexis Mac Allister who won the World Cup last night, and is due to turn out for Brighton at The Valley against Charlton on Wednesday.


If I were him I'd go for a bit of a break before returning. But I'll bet attendance goes up when he does.

It's disappointing that France lost. Very disappointing. But it is only a game. I was on the edge of my seat as it went into ET.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 19, 2022)

strung out said:


> The Carabao Cup is back this week. Good luck to Alexis Mac Allister who won the World Cup last night, and is due to turn out for Brighton at The Valley against Charlton on Wednesday.


I'll be surprised if we see any of either teams players this year.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 19, 2022)

dessiato said:


> It's disappointing that France lost.


Nah, it's funny as fuck


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 19, 2022)

Poll's going well. You still have 10 minutes to vote for Argentina on penalties.


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I'll be surprised if we see any of either teams players this year.


Just flagrant disrespect to the majesty of the Carabao Cup.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 19, 2022)

dessiato said:


> If I were him I'd go for a bit of a break before returning. But I'll bet attendance goes up when he does.
> 
> It's disappointing that France lost. Very disappointing. But it is only a game. I was on the edge of my seat as it went into ET.


The new European qualification format for the 2026 World Cup which will include  your teams France , Portugal and Spain will be announced in January 2023


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Poll's going well. You still have 10 minutes to vote for Argentina on penalties.


Managed to nip in before the deadline for a bit of Terry-esque glory


----------



## magneze (Dec 19, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> View attachment 356266


Needs the queen in there.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2022)

It was an exciting game, looked like it was going Argies way then France, then extra time, penalties, that last penalty taker for Argentina was cool as a cucumber wasn't he, no pressure, just the world championship on that one penalty and he only 24 years old, magic!


----------



## tommers (Dec 19, 2022)

Let's leave it with this, an image for the ages.

Oh, Hollis did it already.


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 19, 2022)

weltweit said:


> It was an exciting game, looked like it was going Argies way then France, then extra time, penalties, that last penalty taker for Argentina was cool as a cucumber wasn't he, no pressure, just the world championship on that one penalty and he only 24 years old, magic!


yes, it was on TV mate.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 19, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> yes, it was on TV mate.


exclusive match report from our correspondent in Qatar


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 19, 2022)

Qatar 2022 has been one of the safest World Cups ever. With the lowest ever levels of hooliganism, violence, and alcoholism. The least number of arrests and some of the best behaved fans of all time. Which just goes to show - it was the gays causing all the trouble…


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2022)

Although we missed the cup, we've decided to recreate the experience for our holidays next year. Found a cottage ten blokes died building, are taking a flash drive with all the games and have locked our gay daughter in a cupboard. That's right, two weeks self Qataring.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2022)

Incredible thinking this save made all the difference..


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Both the French players who missed their penalties were black. Hope that doesn't work out the way it did here.


sady, it did


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2022)

There was racist abuse posted to Rashford's online accounts after England went out.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2022)

weltweit said:


> There was racist abuse posted to Rashford's online accounts after England went out.



A couple of the French lads got some too. The irony being that has it not been for their black players they’d likely have lost by at least 2-0 in normal time.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2022)

strung out said:


> The Carabao Cup is back this week. Good luck to Alexis Mac Allister who won the World Cup last night, and is due to turn out for Brighton at The Valley against Charlton on Wednesday.


Finally, he's hitting the big leagues!


----------



## Petcha (Dec 20, 2022)

Supine said:


> Well let’s hope not. So far you’re the only person to mention skin colour.



Well, it has.









						France trio subjected to vile racist abuse on social media after World Cup final
					

France lost the World Cup final to Argentina after a penalty shootout in Qatar, with three members of Didier Deschamps' squad receiving sickening racist abuse in the immediate aftermath




					www.mirror.co.uk
				






> The French players have all received numerous racist messages on social media, including monkey and banana emojis. Tchouameni, 22, and Kolo Muani, 24, have limited comments and closed them off respectively, while Coman’s posts remain free to reply to.
> 
> A spokesperson for Meta, the company which owns Instagram, as well as Facebook and Whatsapp told the Athletic: “We don’t want racist abuse on Instagram, and we’ve removed the disgusting comments for breaking our rules.
> 
> “We also want to help protect people from having to see this abuse in the first place, which is why we’ve developed Hidden Words, a feature that filters offensive comments and DMs, and Limits, which hides comments and DMs from people who don’t follow you, or only followed you recently.


----------

